
Show HN: Spreaker Podcast Radio – Podcast Listening Reinvented - roccozanni
http://blog.spreaker.com/2015/11/11/introducing-the-new-spreaker-podcast-radio-for-android/
======
roccozanni
We're thrilled to announce this huge update of our podcast listening
application. The app has been rewritten from the ground up to provide the best
podcast listening experience on Android, applying Material Design in its
purest form, focusing on realtime data syncing and offline listening
experience. When we started working on this app 7 months ago, we wanted to
learn from all the mistakes we made on the previous versions, leveraging the
best possible tools and technologies even if sometimes this meant throwing
away previous assumptions, knowledge, and push ourselves out of the comfort
zone.

Here some tech details that we'd like to share:

\- functional reactive programming
[http://reactivex.io/](http://reactivex.io/)

\- networking with OkHttp by Square
[http://square.github.io/okhttp/](http://square.github.io/okhttp/)

\- image loading with Glide by Bump Technologies
[https://github.com/bumptech/glide](https://github.com/bumptech/glide)

\- audio streaming playback with Exoplayer by Google
[https://github.com/google/ExoPlayer](https://github.com/google/ExoPlayer)

\- view injection with Butterknife by Jake Wharton
[http://jakewharton.github.io/butterknife/](http://jakewharton.github.io/butterknife/)

\- dependency injection with Dagger2 by Google
[http://google.github.io/dagger/](http://google.github.io/dagger/)

A big thanks to @brigitadaisy for the huge effort she made in designing this
app, @DrAL3X for helping me on Android development, @pracucci for providing
totally new and super fast apis, and to all the @spreaker team for the support
in those months of hard work.

~~~
_kyran
| the best podcast listening experience on Android

That's a big claim. Not to discount your work, but why should someone use your
app over Pocket Casts (which I believe to currently have the best Android
app).

~~~
the_bask
To me it comes down to a few things:

\- Spreaker is "streaming first": it's way easier to just play something new
that you want to listen to, without going through the Subscribe->my
podcasts->download(or stream) flow. You can also download podcasts, but this
appears to be a secondary mode of consumption.

\- There is great emphasis around curation: there are both curated lists (they
somewhat look like the Play Store discovery experience) and channels, which
are good when you don't want to pick something specific to listen to but you
just want to play something.

All things considered, it's a very different experience from most of the
podcasting apps out there that come from the original iTunes-like subscribe
experience. It might be better or worse, and this is very personal. But I
believe this is moving in a different direction.

------
DrScump
It is _really_ nice to see an app that doesn't harvest one's contacts /
location / other unnecessary data that a user has to fear will be sold or
misused.

------
the_bask
Finally a podcast app that includes some sort of curation; it feels weird to
have to get most of the recommendations elsewhere and then having to look for
a specific show.

~~~
DanBC
Your account appears to have been dead for a very long time. The few comments
you've made are good so I vouched for them. You may want to email mods to see
what tripped their filters?

(Although here you say "finally", yet you've submitted 3 articles about
spreaker about 2000 days ago.)

------
emanuele_r
Great job guys! App UX is absolutely slick :)

